# What's the 1 hair product u keep on buying for years



## maiho (Mar 13, 2004)

Mine would be biosilk's silk therapy. Ive been buying these for like 5 years or more, and I don't even know what it does. It feels nice when i put it on, but i swear i don't even know if it improves the texture of my hair or make it shinier. I think it's time i stop buying it and see what happens.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2004)

Mine is Vavoom Hair Spray. My HG hair spray. I've bought it for 5 years now. Just recently I've discovered another hair spray that compares to the Vavoom one and that is Alterna Caviar Hair Spray. I love both hair sprays.


----------



## aryeri (Aug 16, 2005)

mine is "Care Free curl. Curl Activator". Made by Soft Sheen, and i buy it at sally's beaty suplies.

Since my hair is curly, i like to have my curls without crispy feeling (i like to touch my hair). This cream make my hair curly, soft and shiny. Just need to find the rigth amount for your own hair to avoid to much grease.

I put it on damp hair and leave to air dry (when short hair) or dry it with the dryer in cold air (the heat dries my already dry hair) this only when i have medium hair (by neckline).

It not that grease, just start with a dap and so on. TRY it and if don't like it , return it, you don't loose anything.

see you


----------



## monniej (Aug 16, 2005)

queen helene cholesterol deep conditioner and st ives perm repair conditioner. my hair seems to love these products so i just keep buying them. no matter how i style my hair (long, short, relaxed, natural) they do the job!


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 16, 2005)

Lately I've really been liking John Frieda's Frizz Ease Wind Down Cream (regular strength for fine hair). It doesn't do much to straighten my hair like it claims (I can get my hair just as straight with or without the cream as long as I blowdry it well), but it does an awesome job of keeping the frizzies away! My hair is very fine (yet thick and wavy) and when I try to blowdry it without the cream, there is so much static I can hardly even keep the hair in my round brush! But with the cream, my hair is smooth and totally frizz-free while I dry it! (Though it can still get a little frizzy at the end of the day if it's humid or rainy!)

I also like Herbal Essence Flexible Hold Hairspray. I like to flip the ends of my hair out and this hairspray helps it last all day without getting too crunchy. Plus it smells so much better than most hairsprays! When I first started using this hairspray, hubby kept wanting to smell my hair, lol


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 16, 2005)

I swear by Aveda Shampure shampoo, I've bought it for about 4 years now and I get the litre bottles and also Aussie 3 Minute Miracle conditioner which I've probably bought on and off for about 10 years.


----------



## katrink (Aug 16, 2005)

Reija I did not realize they even still made and sold Vavoom, I used to use that in the 80s I swear that stuff was like superglue in aerosol form, it used to hold my spikes up all day. I have long hair now so I don't use hairspray anymore. I can't honestly say there is anything I buy over and over, I love to experiment. I just bought some Avalon Organic lavendar cond, yesterday, will try it soon.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 17, 2005)

V05 hot oil treatment. Works wonders!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 17, 2005)

Mine would be TIGI After Party, this stuff is godly for my hair.


----------



## Kan D sweets (Aug 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* queen helene cholesterol deep conditioner and st ives perm repair conditioner. my hair seems to love these products so i just keep buying them. no matter how i style my hair (long, short, relaxed, natural) they do the job! Yes I agree 

I use Queen Helene conditioner

It does my hair well

I also use tcb hot oil treatment


----------



## gamaki (Aug 18, 2005)

Alterna Hemp oil spray shine.

Smells dreamy, adds tons of shine without weighing hair down!! Awesome.


----------



## Brelki (Aug 18, 2005)

Aussie hairspray


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 19, 2005)

i am a true product junkie so i'm trying really hard to think of one product that i've bought consistently... hmmm.. still thinking... and thinking... wow... there really isn't one...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 19, 2005)

StraightSexyHair Power Straight balm, and the Smooth n' Seal spray... LOVE EM' !!! :icon_love


----------



## jaydensmom (Aug 20, 2005)

My HG conditioner is Lorea'l mega moisture. You can get it at Sally's. For a little tub of it it's only $11.99. I cannot live without this conditioner!! My damaged hair loves it!

I also just recently purchased Nexxus Emergencee reconstructor and I love it! It does wonders for my fried bleached blonde hair....will keep purchasing for sure


----------



## Laura (Aug 20, 2005)

Aussie 3 Minute Miracle.. I adore it!


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 21, 2005)

John Frieda Frizz Ease for me.


----------



## tracybryant (Aug 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Aussie 3 Minute Miracle.. I adore it! I love that stuff too it does wonders to help my hair when its dryed out!


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 21, 2005)

Big Sexy Hair Spray &amp; Play hairspray


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 21, 2005)

Aussie 3 minute miracle!


----------



## redrocks (Aug 22, 2005)

BioSilk Silk Therapy

Makes my hair manageable and soft! I've been using it for years and years now.


----------



## AngelaMH (Aug 28, 2005)

I really love the Aussie 3 minute miracle! Everything else I always change but that's one thing that I buy over and over again.


----------



## glamslam (Aug 28, 2005)

Great question!





I love Frizz Ease hair serum, I've been using it since it was first introduced. That's really the only thing I've used consistently. But I have to admit Head &amp; Shoulders is the only thing that controls my dandruff, as unglamorous as that is! So I keep using it.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 28, 2005)

I think two-three years back I kept buying Pantene gel. which isn't good because too much gel can thin or dry hair.



I stopped using that much gel now.^^


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bebexkhmergrl* I think two-three years back I kept buying Pantene gel. which isn't good because too much gel can thin or dry hair.



I stopped using that much gel now.^^ lol that's ok - we all had our past pitfalls.... lol Mine was Herbal Esscenses pump hairspray



(Now that my hair won't curl anymore, I don't need it!) lol


----------

